# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  "Железный человек" заработал 52 миллиона в день премьеры в Северной Америке

## Irina

*Фильм "Железный человек-2" собрал по итогам премьерного дня в Северной Америке 52,4 миллиона долларов. Об этом сообщает Associated Press .*

По мнению аналитиков, результат, показанный картиной в первый день домашнего проката, позволяет надеяться, что в конечном итоге премьерный уикенд принесет создателям 125-135 миллионов долларов. Если такой прогноз подтвердится, то продолжение "Железного человека" войдет в пятерку самых кассовых дебютантов североамериканского проката.

Экранизация одноименного комикса студии Marvel вышла на экраны кинотеатров США и Канады в пятницу, 7 мая. При этом в мировом прокате эта лента дебютировала еще 28 апреля и с тех пор закрепилась на первых строчках рейтингов по национальным кассовым сборам. Сборы этой картины за границей составили около 150 миллионов долларов.

Первая часть "Железного человека" собрала в дебютные выходные 98,6 миллиона долларов.

----------

